# Process for Spraying Exterior Trim



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

I've sprayed exterior trim before and thought the additional taping took too long (I sprayed it before doing the siding.)

I followed the instructions I'd seen in an article:
1) Mask off window
2) Spray trim
3) Mask trim
4) Spray siding

Complaints:
1) Didn't save time over brushing trim after siding
2) Wasted materials

Is this the process others use, or is there something (far) superior? Are there cases in which it makes a lot of sense to spray exterior trim?


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Why not use a spray shield instead of tape? I personally do not like spraying exteriors but when I do that is how I do it.


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

jacob33 said:


> Why not use a spray shield instead of tape? I personally do not like spraying exteriors but when I do that is how I do it.


Would I hold the spray shield against the face of the trim board, then touch of the trim, or hold the shield against the side of the trim and touch that up by brush as I go?

Either way, it seems likely I'd have to touch up the trim after spraying the siding.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

my only quirk is that however you go about painting the exterior trim--don't just paint the faces of the trim...go on a spent some extra moments and cut in the edge, too.....

I don't think anyone here would do such a thing???????


----------



## BigDogPainting (Apr 13, 2011)

I had never heard of or seen anyone spray exterior trim, prior to reading this thread. I clarify with my customers whether we will be wrapping the trim or painting the face. Obviously, charge accordingly. Brush and mini roller all day.


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

I'd backroll it...I'd say in almost all cases it's necessary to backroll anything exterior save for doors. 

But given the low response rate of the thread, maybe most people dismiss the idea because it's basically never a good idea, which it seems like to me.


----------



## dvp (Jun 21, 2010)

this is my strategy, most others would prolly not agree, but i have mad a few $$ this way:
prep everything
mask windows/concrete
spray body
mask under hangs
spray hangs/exterior doors
brush/roll fascia and trim
*i could easily spray fascia if i shield the roof, but i find it lasts longer if i roll 2 coats on the fascia. trim i can brush and roll faster and cleaner than i can spray.
i used to shield everything, but know ive found i can mask quicker, and can also use semi-skilled labor to mask.
in all honesty i dont paint much anymore, as i am a construction project manager now. but painting will always be my first love.


----------



## HorizonPainting (Apr 1, 2011)

Most of the time I shield. If you are worried about overspray, you can use a 48" shield and a smaller tip. I usually always have a helper with me and he will hold an additional shield so I won't have to stop and adjust. Rolling is great, but what about when you have guttering? I hate brush strokes on guttering.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

HorizonPainting said:


> Most of the time I shield. If you are worried about overspray, you can use a 48" shield and a smaller tip. I usually always have a helper with me and he will hold an additional shield so I won't have to stop and adjust. Rolling is great, but what about when you have guttering? I hate brush strokes on guttering.


I wouldnt say theres any right or wrong way. What ever is the most productive. Weenie roller and a brush for trim. Personally, I prefer to roll gutters. I can roll them and make them look like they were sprayed. Than again, thats up here in the Pacific NW. Houses are designed differently depending on where you are. When I was in Texas, house were brick and there was only a soffit to paint. 9 outta 10 times it was all one color and I would put a sheild on top the gutters and spray them in with the facia and soffit then I would sheild the soffit at the brick. On NC I could paint a single story ranch in about 45 minutes. In Texas I would have maybe 5-10 spray shields with me so they could dry as I rotate them. Up here things are much different so I mask everything. I would have to look, but I dont even think I own a sheild anymore?


----------



## HorizonPainting (Apr 1, 2011)

Woodland said:


> I wouldnt say theres any right or wrong way. What ever is the most productive. Weenie roller and a brush for trim. Personally, I prefer to roll gutters. I can roll them and make them look like they were sprayed. Than again, thats up here in the Pacific NW. Houses are designed differently depending on where you are. When I was in Texas, house were brick and there was only a soffit to paint. 9 outta 10 times it was all one color and I would put a sheild on top the gutters and spray them in with the facia and soffit then I would sheild the soffit at the brick. On NC I could paint a single story ranch in about 45 minutes. In Texas I would have maybe 5-10 spray shields with me so they could dry as I rotate them. Up here things are much different so I mask everything. I would have to look, but I dont even think I own a sheild anymore?


 Do you think your profitability went up or down compared to the types of jobs in Texas? I understand your time on the job went way up, but what about profits?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

HorizonPainting said:


> Do you think your profitability went up or down compared to the types of jobs in Texas? I understand your time on the job went way up, but what about profits?


I couldnt really say. That was 20 years ago and I just an employee working for wages back then. I do remember the sq ft prices on NC were ridiculouly low compared to up here. Havent been back that way in a long time so Im not sure what its like now.


----------



## billy the kid (Jan 22, 2011)

only trim i spray is gutters that are easy to shield,i ve masked off body for trim and then trim for body and the problem i for see or have had in past is you would have to give the paint more than a day to dry other wise your masking off freshly painted trim and its going to most likely pull some paint then you ll be touching up so what ever is works for the most productive way is my goal,and the less touch up is cleaner more productive


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

I like that bit about spraying gutters. I've thought of it, but I generally try not to try things that I thought of without hearing someone else say it's a good idea.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

The only time I would spray trim color is eaves, all other trim gets brushed and rolled.


----------



## BigDogPainting (Apr 13, 2011)

spraid gutters = overspray on roof shingles


----------



## MILKMAN (Apr 29, 2011)

As the years go on i spray less and less, but in this case work your tips, use different fan widths in different areas. Two quotes that have always stuck with me. “where ever you point the gun that’s where it will spray” and “it does not matter how you put it on, its how you finish it”. With the first quote always use a spray shield, but over time you can cut in a window without over spray and without a shield, just watch your angles in how your holding the gun. Most of the time its easier to spray and back brush this leads to the second quote, use the sprayer to get the paint on and finish with a brush.


----------



## HorizonPainting (Apr 1, 2011)

BigDogPainting said:


> spraid gutters = overspray on roof shingles


Thats why we use shields. I rarely have any overspray on shingles. You can use an L shaped shield that you sit inside the gutter to catch any overspray. I even shield the shingles the facia boards next to the roof.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Sometimes I shield and sometimes I just brush/roll. It really depends on the job. Sometimes there are to many obstacles and spraying just isn't worth while. Other times the trim is super detailed and overspray isn't an issue and I go to town on it. If the body isn't getting painted though I def do it by hand. If the body is getting painted, I sheild it and fine tune it after. Rarely get any overspray on anything and when I do it's usually because of a surprise gust of wind. Always got a wet ran on the ladder for those cases.


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

I spray trim I'm older wood windows when I have 10 to 20 windows to paint for me it's faster than brushing them out I sprayed the windows or use a small fan on 109 to 311 sometimes a fine finish tip with more pressure. When they're dry the next day I wrap the windows with 2 inch tape and slap a piece of plastic on there and spray the body. I also spray the facia and gutters while using cardboard shields


----------

